# Uproar RAW 8-String Baritone Guitar For Kontakt from Chocolate Audio



## Simone Coen (May 10, 2017)

Chocolate Audio teamed up again with the extremely talented Gianluca Ferro and his Custom ESP 8-String Baritone Guitar to create an instrument dedicated to low-end-activated power rhythm guitar.

Two octaves ranging from F#1 to F#3 are filled with up to 6 Round Robins (with semi-intelligent down and up stroking) and 32 different articulations for to choose from, including Single Notes, Power Chords and Power Chord Inversions, Ghost, Legato and Slide. Vibratos, Harmonic Pinch, Palm Mute Standard, Palm Mute Dead, Slide Noises, String Slides, X-Ghost.

*Features*:

played by Gianluca Ferro on a Custom ESP 8-String Baritone Guitar.
about 3.85 GB (compressed) of samples.
14709 samples.
32 articulations + fitting release samples.
2 full octaves of range (F#1-F#3), tailored for power rhythm parts.
dedicated to creating raging and furious low-ended power rhythm guitar tracks.
up to 6 round robins per articulation.
2 boutique high-gain amprecording paths.
1 direct-injection to the converters (D.I.) for personalized post processing.
2 bi-amped (+ DI) indipendent parts and Haas and detuning effects on each part for maximum flexibility in timbre and stereo witdth, from mono to expanded mind-boggling stereo.
easy multi out assignment.
freely assignable articulations.
comes with 3 pre-made Kontakt multis.
30 instrument presets for sound and articulation combinations.
digitally recorded at 24-bit / 88.2 kHz, released at 24-bit / 44.1 kHz.
*Engine Features*:

build your own articulation map with up to 10 different articulations + release samples.
trigger articulations via key-switches or temporary key-switching.
automatic repeat on releasefunction for faster riffs.
very quick startup times.
2 parts, 2 amps + 1 DI and stereo management (panpot, Haas, micro delay and detuning).
Legato and Slide: a single note intelligent Legato and Slide which plays a Legato (hammer-on or pull-off) or Slide (up or down-ward) effect when two notes are overlapping and a normal Sustain sample when not.
pre-attack to save the vital pre-attack pick-noise where needed (required anticipating parts in your DAW).
repetition time to trigger automatically down-strokes only or alternate picking.
assign single channels to separate outs.
Requires the full version of Kontakt 5.5.2 or better.

Uproar RAW lists at 89.00 USD and is on offer until May 31st at 59.00 USD (33% OFF).

To purchase or for more info head to: www.chocolateaudio.com


----------



## drumman (May 11, 2017)

Sounds great! The intro discount is generous. Is there a further discount (even if just a little) for your ever-loyal repeat customers? I have Uproar, Vintage drums, Black drums, Electric Bass.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 11, 2017)

Drop me a line and we'll figure out!


----------



## Saxer (May 12, 2017)

I was hoping for some Morricone/Western/Bond style sound. Is that possible too?


----------



## TimCox (May 12, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I was hoping for some Morricone/Western/Bond style sound. Is that possible too?


+8,000,000


----------



## Simone Coen (May 12, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I was hoping for some Morricone/Western/Bond style sound. Is that possible too?


There's the DI channel which is direct out of the guitar... haven't tried and the playing style might not fit... I am out of town for a new production so I might not be able to try it quick, maybe someone else who bought it could try...

But... who know what's down the line for us 

Cheers,

Simone


----------



## gjelul (May 12, 2017)

Great sounding product! and with the upgrade path it's a 'no brainer'.
Thank you, Simone!


----------



## chimuelo (May 12, 2017)

Looking to do backing parts where I need those muted chucks.
I'll get this immediately if you can link me to a demo of that.
Looking for the Thin Lizzy tones of yore....


----------



## Simone Coen (May 12, 2017)

gjelul said:


> Great sounding product! and with the upgrade path it's a 'no brainer'.
> Thank you, Simone!


Thanks to you!


----------



## Simone Coen (May 12, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Looking to do backing parts where I need those muted chucks.
> I'll get this immediately if you can link me to a demo of that.
> Looking for the Thin Lizzy tones of yore....


In the original post above there are two demos and also videos, one of which walks through the available artics.

Cheers,

Simone


----------



## chimuelo (May 12, 2017)

That will work.
I'll be smacking it through a real Tube Comp for these gigs coming up.

Nice variations on the Artics.

Cheerz back...


----------



## Soundhound (May 12, 2017)

+1. David Hidalgo, etc. 



Simone Coen said:


> There's the DI channel which is direct out of the guitar... haven't tried and the playing style might not fit... I am out of town for a new production so I might be able to try it quick, maybe someone else who bought it could try...
> 
> But... who know what's down the line for us
> 
> ...


----------



## drumman (May 12, 2017)

Simone Coen said:


> Drop me a line and we'll figure out!


Dropped him a line, responded within a very short time. Great customer service. Happy camper here.


----------



## chimuelo (May 13, 2017)

Just got it.
Tonight will be festive.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 14, 2017)

drumman said:


> Dropped him a line, responded within a very short time. Great customer service. Happy camper here.


Great! may be a fun thing if you could try and create a Morricone-like line with the DI signal processed in some ways, if you feel like it... I am out of town now


----------



## dathyr1 (May 14, 2017)

Hello,

Planning on getting this product before the sale ends(looks great). I have a Midi guitar, can the articulation keys be moved to another location say out of the range of Low E on a guitar? Curious, Just so I don't accidently hit one of the articulations while playing. (Note I have a keyboard also).

take care,

Dave


----------



## Simone Coen (May 14, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Planning on getting this product before the sale ends(looks great). I have a Midi guitar, can the articulation keys be moved to another location say out of the range of Low E on a guitar? Curious, Just so I don't accidently hit one of the articulations while playing. (Note I have a keyboard also).
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for your interest in Uproar RAW!
You can freely assign Key switches to any available key.
This baritone guitar extension is F#1 to F#3 (limited on purpose to power rhythms) and extends a coming guitar extension down by 10 semitones (or a minor 7th), so you shouldn't have problems with key switches.
But if you plan on using it with any decent DAW you would be able to transpose or octave-transpose your live midi input in order to make it ok for your playing scenario.

All the best,

Simone


----------



## dathyr1 (May 15, 2017)

Simone Coen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Uproar RAW!
> You can freely assign Key switches to any available key.
> ...



Hi Simone,


After looking at the videos again, I feel two octaves is just not enough note range for me to be able to do things on my midi guitar after listening to what Baritone guitar players can do with the guitar on youtube. Plus your software is designed at this time for single monophonic note limited range soloing- no polyphonic playing. So I am holding off on getting it until you expand the software's capabilities for real guitar playing. No complaints-just observations, just wont fit my playing needs.

take care,

Dave


----------



## Simone Coen (May 16, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi Simone,
> 
> 
> After looking at the videos again, I feel two octaves is just not enough note range for me to be able to do things on my midi guitar after listening to what Baritone guitar players can do with the guitar on youtube. Plus your software is designed at this time for single monophonic note limited range soloing- no polyphonic playing. So I am holding off on getting it until you expand the software's capabilities for real guitar playing. No complaints-just observations, just wont fit my playing needs.
> ...


Well... this release is all about rhythm lines and after analyzing the playing styles we wanted to cover the two octaves range was more than fit for our goals.
I wonder how you can realize our instrument is not polyphonic from our youtube videos.
It's true and it's on purpose: we sampled a bi-amped guitar tone with plenty of distortion, there's no way a guitar-tone like this would be realistic if it was played polyphonically.

Cheers,

Simone


----------



## Simone Coen (May 16, 2017)

meaning: it's a deliberate choice in design. We made the instrument monophonic (one voice at a time) and for a very specific reason: authenticity.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Simone,

Not picking on your design and looks great what you have done in the videos. There are many of the youtube videos for a baritone guitar that fit your program design playing metal soloing, but this is the type of music I play with my midi guitar-youtube video below. Allot of my music is either fingerpicking arp based and/or chord shapes. and I could change the tuning of my midi strings to match a baritone guitar or other tunings. 



Sorry for my initial comments,

Dave


----------



## bill45 (May 16, 2017)

Are the Drums in the demo the Black drums?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 17, 2017)

Hey there...
the guitar is phenomenal,is there any chance for a future upgrade with more octaves?


----------



## Simone Coen (May 17, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi Simone,
> 
> Not picking on your design and looks great what you have done in the videos. There are many of the youtube videos for a baritone guitar that fit your program design playing metal soloing, but this is the type of music I play with my midi guitar-youtube video below. Allot of my music is either fingerpicking arp based and/or chord shapes. and I could change the tuning of my midi strings to match a baritone guitar or other tunings.
> 
> ...



Understood!
NP at all!
At least we are now on the same page


----------



## Simone Coen (May 17, 2017)

bill45 said:


> Are the Drums in the demo the Black drums?


Yes, they are, it's actually totally unprocessed out of Kontakt and the patterns are the ones it's shipping with.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 17, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Hey there...
> the guitar is phenomenal,is there any chance for a future upgrade with more octaves?


It all depends on how successful it is.
But I have my concerns regarding making it a "soloist" or whatever else than a rhythm power guitarist since I feel most of its appeal resides in the sound which is a rhythm sound not really fit for soloing.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 17, 2017)

Simone Coen said:


> It all depends on how successful it is.
> But I have my concerns regarding making it a "soloist" or whatever else than a rhythm power guitarist since I feel most of its appeal resides in the sound which is a rhythm sound not really fit for soloing.


Oh believe me...*it will be* succesful!!!!!! And judging by the 2 available octaves...with the hammer on
and pull off it already has,it is already a soloist(but for only two octaves)!!!!


----------



## Simone Coen (May 17, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Oh believe me...*it will be* succesful!!!!!! And judging by the 2 available octaves...with the hammer on
> and pull off it already has,it is already a soloist(but for only two octaves)!!!!



Yeah! don't get me wrong... it's mainly a matter of tone/sound, rather than of playability.
Anyway: we have further sessions planned for this summer, so who knows what we will come up with then (and the original sounds are 100% replicable since we noted and pictured every possible setting).

And thanks for the compliments


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 17, 2017)

Simone Coen said:


> it's mainly a matter of tone/sound,


don't get me wrong but some times playability matters(and tone is easily manipulated once you also have di signal)
So BRAVO!Get going!!!


----------



## Simone Coen (May 17, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> don't get me wrong but some times playability matters(and tone is easily manipulated once you also have di signal)
> So BRAVO!Get going!!!


Oh yes... of course...
our goal was not to create a guitar for shredders: usually they are guitarists or know very well shredders who play guitar!

Our goal was to get an instrument to achieve very heavy and low-end-rich tracks for cinematic (gosh... how much I am getting to hate this word) scenarios: game music, advertising, cinema, tv and the likes.

So: we might decide to create an instrument ex-novo for soloists or to augment this one with more functionalities.

Thanks!


----------



## bill45 (May 17, 2017)

Simone Coen said:


> Yes, they are, it's actually totally unprocessed out of Kontakt and the patterns are the ones it's shipping with.


Thanks I may get them, they sound great.


----------



## bill45 (May 17, 2017)

I like the sampled distortion.


----------



## bill45 (May 19, 2017)

Did anyone get this yet? I'd like to hear more demos, before I Jump in.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 19, 2017)

bill45 said:


> Did anyone get this yet? I'd like to hear more demos, before I Jump in.


Did you check the videos and especially the articulations video?
There is also a "dive in" video by Sample Library Review you could check out.


----------



## bill45 (May 20, 2017)

I heard 2 demos and saw the videos.
Do you have the link for the Dive in video.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 20, 2017)

http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/first-look-uproar-raw-chocolate-audio/

Haven't found the time to watch it yet, at least it should be an independent look on it. Hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## bill45 (May 21, 2017)

Don's reviews are very good.He also reviewed the black album drums.
The cymbols in the black album drums are very realistic.Can you choke them manually?


----------



## Brian2112 (May 22, 2017)

I'm out of town just now. Picked it up before I left. I love it!
The octaves/monophonic stuff doesn't bother me at all. I can use other libraries for solos etc.
What this DOES do very well is "Djent" type stuff. The double tracking and distortion set up saves a LOT of time. It can be a real pain with other libraries to get the massive stereo distorted sound just right for rhythmic guitar chugs/riffs. The note repeat with note offs is great for those Double Bass Drum 16th triplet moments! 
Just setup a project in 15/8 time signature, throws some darts at the 16th notes, play with RAW 8, add double bass drums and serve. InstaDjent!


----------



## bill45 (May 22, 2017)

It would be great if you did metal bass and lead guitar to go with this and the
Black drums


----------



## Simone Coen (May 25, 2017)

bill45 said:


> It would be great if you did metal bass and lead guitar to go with this and the
> Black drums


Well... who know what's in the pipeline...


----------



## Simone Coen (May 25, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> I'm out of town just now. Picked it up before I left. I love it!
> The octaves/monophonic stuff doesn't bother me at all. I can use other libraries for solos etc.
> What this DOES do very well is "Djent" type stuff. The double tracking and distortion set up saves a LOT of time. It can be a real pain with other libraries to get the massive stereo distorted sound just right for rhythmic guitar chugs/riffs. The note repeat with note offs is great for those Double Bass Drum 16th triplet moments!
> Just setup a project in 15/8 time signature, throws some darts at the 16th notes, play with RAW 8, add double bass drums and serve. InstaDjent!


Hi Brian!

first of all thanks for buying it!
I am very glad you dig Uproar RAW. Especially I am glad you got the idea that in order to achieve an 'expressive' guitar product we decided to limit the scope of 'styles' it can cover otherwise you end up with a virtual instrument that it's more difficult to play than the actual instrument.

Our customers are loving it for the reasons you cite and for its capability to build parts that can be really fit for expanded orchestral scenarios. I always loved the way mr. Zimmer worked with low-tuned guitars on his now classic Black Hawk Down soundtrack. That was one of the source of inspiration for this release.

Cheers,

Simone


----------



## bill45 (May 31, 2017)

Final day for the intro price.Think about getting it.
I would like to hear more demos.


----------



## Simone Coen (May 31, 2017)

bill45 said:


> Final day for the intro price.Think about getting it.
> I would like to hear more demos.


FYI Intro price has been extended until June 5th due to requests.


----------



## bill45 (May 31, 2017)

Oh that it's almost a definite purchase now, along with the black album drums.
I think sampling the guitar thru the amp is a great approach.The amp sims seem to 
Break up in a bad way with long sustained notes and they decay into a fried egg type sound.
I hope you do more of this,
Thanks


----------



## Simone Coen (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks to you bill45


----------

